# RIP TIDE BOATS……..MINI RIP



## [email protected]

I will be bringing one maybe two MINI RIP boats to the Jacksonville boat show. This is a very stable affordable boat. Please message me if you would like more information.


----------



## Sjacobs

What's the weight limit on that poling platform?


----------



## noeettica

I would have bought one of these had I seen it in time LOL

Looks Great !!!


----------



## Mulberry

I have a 15.6 mimi rip with a 2 stroke Yamaha 15.

IMHO perfect motor/skiff combination for a 15 2 stroke.


----------



## [email protected]

I have two Mini Rip boats for sale. One Ice Blue with platform and grab bar. One Olive Green with grab bar only. Trailers are under both. One has a brand new Tohatsu 9.8HP 4 Stroke.


----------



## corey.andel_gmail

pm sent


----------



## SlamSquad

Mulberry said:


> I have a 15.6 mimi rip with a 2 stroke Yamaha 15.
> 
> IMHO perfect motor/skiff combination for a 15 2 stroke.


How much you looking for?


----------



## SlamSquad

[email protected] said:


> I have two Mini Rip boats for sale. One Ice Blue with platform and grab bar. One Olive Green with grab bar only. Trailers are under both. One has a brand new Tohatsu 9.8HP 4 Stroke.


How much?


----------



## [email protected]

The two I have are between 4600 and like 6500 with trailers. Sorry it took a while to get back here. I have a 4 month old!


----------

